# Mi querida amiga y compañera, my one and only Maruja14, ¡¡¡GEMELOS!!! TWINS!!!



## heidita

¿¿Qué puedo deciros??

*¡¡QUE YA LLEGARON!!     *

El día tres de enero se adelantaron los gemelos de mi única e irrepetible Maruja14, Susana, para los amigos.

Y como he asistido a la evolución del embarazo desde el principio, se llama la niña 

VICTORIA (HEIDI  )

y el niño

GONZALO.

Marujita y yo nos conocimos cuando ella estaba en Irlanda. Con, y ahora viene el _crack _del día, 

SUS 8 (O C H O ) HIJOS Y MARIDO.

No aprendió inglés, pero sí encontró una amiga incondicional y yo también, apoyándome siempre, sobre todo en el momento más difícil que tuve en el foro. 

Un homenaje para ella, un homenaje para su valor y su manera de ver la vida, un homenaje para la familia numerosa, un homenaje para la amistad.

*¡¡VIVA MI AMIGA MARUJA14!!*

(La verdad es que me pongo muy tonta, pero es que la quiero mucho )

Ok, everything said and done: SHE HAS DONE IT AGAIN!

MARUJA14, SUSANA, HAS HAD TWINS,

MOTHER OF TEN, YES T E N!!

She has been my friend from the very beginning on this forum, standing beside me in difficult moments, always understanding, always a friend. This is a tribute to her, to her way of seeing life, a tribute to big families, a tribute to friendship!

LONG LIVE MY FRIEND MARUJA14!!!!


----------



## Jellby

*¡Enhorabuena, Maruja!*

Pero ya que estamos en un foro lingüístico, deberían ser _mellizos_ y no _gemelos_


----------



## yserien

Mi mas sinceras felicitaciones Maruja !! Espero que os encontréis los tres en perfectas condiciones, así como los otros ocho magnificos. Alfredo (yserien, padrino y ahijado de Heidita)


----------



## ordequin

*¡Felicidades, querida Maruja 14!!!*

*¡Dos besos con mucho cariño para tus dos preciosuras!*

*¡Y otro muy muy grande para ti, súper-mami, y súper-forera!*

(Desde el exilio cibernético retransmitió una vez más, la vasca chiflada, )

*Mis mejores deseos para ti, Susana, .*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Maruja, espero que todo haya salido bien y los tres estéis estupendamente. Me uno a todo lo dicho por Heidi, poco más se puede decir, salvo que siempre se disfruta y aprende al coincidir contigo.

¿trillizos para la próxima vez?   Que alguien nos tiene que pagar la pensión.  

Un besote muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Querida Marujita preciosa, mis sinceras y emocionadas felicitaciones en esta ocasión tan linda del nacimiento de tus gemelos.  Muchos besos para ti por ser una mamá tan especial ... ¡eres realmente fuera de serie!  *

*Que Dios cuide mucho a estas dos nuevas criaturas que llegan a tu vida para llenarla de bendiciones.  Que encuentren una sonrisa en cada amanecer y que crezcan con el orgullo de saber que nacieron de una mujer que puso la maternidad por encima de todo.*

*Me siento muy feliz y orgullosa de ser amiga de una madre de 10 hijos en estos tiempos en que casi nadie se atreve a ser tan valiente. Estoy realmente conmovida con la buena noticia.*

*Recibe un abrazo lleno de cariño desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Con mucho gusto me uno a las múltiples muestras de cariño hacia Susana ó Maruja. También aprovecho para decir que no es lo mismo "mellizos", que "gemelos".

Pues así como en ambos casos nacen del mismo parto, no es así en cuanto al óvulo. Siendo los gémelos nacidos del mismo óvulo y los mellizos por contra no lo son.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*Wau!!!! Que Notición*

Maruja, le envio muchas Bendiciones a tí a tu Falimilia.
Es agradable saber que existen personas que pueden vivir con muchos Hermanos aun en esta época.Lo digo por tus maravillosos hijos los cuales se criaran con mucha compañia y hermandad, lo cual no es muy comun en estos tiempos en donde muchos envidian tener aunque sea un hermano.
Para mi es un orgullo tener una amiga aunque sea virtual como la que tú representas.
Abrazos y besos fuertes! mucha salud y felicidad para los Gemelos/Mellizos. (no me quedo claro que son en realidad)

Rosa


----------



## Gévy

¡Mi enhorabuena Susana! 

¡Que gran familia la tuya! 

Me uno a los demás para desearos lo mejor y darles la bienvenida a este mundo a los mellizos recien nacidos.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## frida-nc

Muchas felicitaciones, ojalá que tu familia disfrute de todo lo bueno en el mundo.

Con un abrazo lleno de mis sentimientos de amistad para tí y los tuyos,
frida-nc


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días,

¡Qué noticia tan grande y maravillosa!
¡Qué manera de empezar el año y adelantarse a los Reyes!
¡Qué valor y cuánto trabajo!

Os deseo a todos muchas felicidad y todo lo mejor.

Besos a toda la familia
Martine


----------



## krolaina

*Esta es la mejor noticia que se podía dar.*
*Maruja, recibe un beso enorme lleno de cariño, que salgan igual de estupendos que tú.*
*Mis más sinceras felicitaciones para una superwoman!!*
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*Carolina.*


----------



## la reine victoria

What wonderful news! My sincere congratulations to you and your family on the arrival of your little ones. What a busy lady you must be!

Click!​ 

Welcome to the world, little ones. I wish you love and happiness.


God bless you all.


LRV


----------



## Bienvenidos

*¡FELICITACIONES MARUJITA! Yo soy gemelo, así que te puedo dar consejo....un doctor le dijo a mi madre:

En la vida hay dos cosas por las que no nos preparamos: gemelos. 

¡Que tenga suerte con los dos (y toda su familia)!
*


----------



## .   1

It's all Greek to me but I am guessing that someone is a double mum.
Good luck.

Robert


----------



## Victoria32

*Congratulations and much happiness to Maruja! *
That is wonderful and happy news, and I wish all the best for the family. I hope for a happy life for the babies.

Thank you Heidita, for telling me all about this celebration. 

Vicky


----------



## heidita

Victoria32 said:


> *Congratulations and much happiness to Maruja! *
> That is wonderful and happy news, and I wish all the best for the family. I hope for a happy life for the babies.
> 
> Thank you Heidita, for telling me all about this celebration.
> 
> Vicky


 

*And she has taken your name, too. A great name!*


----------



## danielfranco

¡Muchas felicidades, Maruja!

Los mejores deseos para tus pequeñuelos y mi más grande admiración para ti, porque no sé como encuentras el tiempo de visitarnos en este foro siendo una señora tan pero tan ocupada...
Imagínate: 2 500 posteos aquí en el foro, y ocho niños en la casa, y marido y trabajo y todo... Santo Cielo.

Me pregunto cuántas horas tiene tu día... ¿treinta y seis?



¡FELICIDADES!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Maru o Susana como al parecer los amigos te llaman, Bueno poes primero que nada dejeme decirte ¡Oralé! No manchesm tantos hijos, pareces coneja ja ja. Bueno pues dejame decirte que qué bueno que Dios te haya bendecido con tanto chamaco, Ojalá yo algún día tenga tan siquiera 1, Pero bueno ahora lo importante eres tú, Y pues supongo que no te veremos por aquí un rato ya que andaras en los quehaceres maternos, Pero bueno ya tienes experiencia ¿No? ja ja.

Bueno mis mejores deseos a esas dos criaturas del señor, y Ojalá así ya no estés tan malhumorada conmigo.

Un abrazo, un beso y te dejo un *regalito*, aunque sea en foto, (espero algún día daros un verdadero) 

P.D I love pandas.


----------



## Cereth

Me uno a las felicitaciones
Enhorabuena


----------



## Ed the Editor

Maruja,

¡Felicitaciones en esta gran ocasión del nacimiento de tus mellizos! Como Bienvenidos, soy mellizo.

Me alegra que tengas ocho bebés que llegaron solos, y dos que llegaron juntos, en vez de al revés. 

Si eres tan buena madre como eres forera (y estoy seguro de esto), yo sé donde viven los diez hermanos y hermanas más afortunados del mundo.

Un abrazo virtual de
Ed


----------



## la reine victoria

heidita said:


> *And she has taken your name, too. A great name!*


 
Hear, hear! Heidi.   Thank you for telling me the wonderful news also.

Besitos,
Queen Victoria.


----------



## KateNicole

Ten?  Twins?  Wow!  I give you my most heartfelt congratulations.  In this day and age, it truly takes a special woman to raise such a large family.  Enjoy your two newest blessings.  I don't know how you do it! (I can barely handle my dog, hehehehe )
Love,
Kate


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Felicidades Maruja! 10 hijos... Eres una heroína de tu tiempo.

Un abrazote,

Pedro.


----------



## Fernando

Enhorabuena, Maruja.


----------



## Sparrow22

*Maruja !!!!!!!!! Felicidades !!!!!!!!!*

*la llegada al mundo de un niño siempre es motivo de felicidad !!!!!!!!*

*que tengas mucha dicha !!!!!!!*


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Susana, felicidades!

Caramba!  Si la madrileña/sevillana de los juegos de palabras como le da la gana, también es madre de 10!!

Enhorabuena, Marujilla!  A ver si compartes el secreto.  Si ya me estoy volviendo loca con una sola criaturita de esas!!!

Mis mejores deseos desde esta esquina del mundo, Susie.

Ahí nos vemos!


----------



## loladamore

> como le da la gana


¡Me extraña que fueran nada más las ventanas que estaban sucias, con tanto niño!

¡Muchas felicidades a la supermujer y a su familia! (Ojalá tengas tiempo de leer estos mensajes en los próximos meses).

Un abrazo cariñoso


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Maruja y cuidate mucho. 

Mei


----------



## ena 63

Enhorabuena, Maruja.


----------



## elroy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!* 

Das ist aber ein außergewöhnliches Ereignis!


----------



## elcampet

*¡Doble abrazo para Maruja!* y gracias a heidita por participarnos la buena nueva.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations!  Here's wishing you joy, health, strength, and the odd pocket of time to yourself during that thirty-six hour day Daniel mentioned.


----------



## Kajjo

Auch aus dem Deutschforum unsere herzlichen Glückwünsche! Alles Gute!

Kajjo


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Mil felicidades, Maruja, para toda la familia, en este momento de "doblete" que están pasando!!  *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades, Maruja!

La segunda buena noticia es que los otros ocho te ayudarán a cuidar de los pequeños...

Para los que aún tienen dudas, les diré que la elaboración de los mellizos es así, mientras que la de los gemelos sería así.
Luego, se pudo comprobar así.
Después, intervino la picuda, dando paso a los retoños.

besotes


----------



## danielfranco

Bueno, no puedo creer que nadie te haya dicho todavía que en México le llamamos a los mellizos fraternos (en lugar de a los idénticos) _*cuates*_.

Felicidades de nuevo por tus cuatitos.


----------



## María Madrid

¡Qué raro que Maruja no haya pasado por el foro desde el nacimiento de los bebés! Total, darles de comer cada tres horas, cambiarlos, bañarlos... multiplicado por dos, claro... después de ocho!!!! Cielo santo, cuánto me alegro de que aún existan madres vocacionales como ella que permitan que se vaya recuperando la tasa de natalidad. Un abrazo enorme con toda mi admiración, multiplicada por diez. Btw, yo acabo de ser tía, que no es lo mismo, pero también presumo mucho!


----------



## Mate

Los hermanos sean unidos
Porque esa es la ley primera
Tengan unión verdadera
En cualquier tiempo que sea.
Porque sin entre ellos se pelean
Los devoran los de ajuera.
** 
*Martin Fierro, José Hernández*​
*Maruja, te felicito*
*Y me uno al alborozo.*
*Yo también he criao mocosos*
*Que ahora ya están mocitos.*

*Quieran los Santos del Cielo*
*Unirse en esta ocasión*
*Y cantar con emoción*
*Una oda a tus gemelos*

*Mateamargo*​


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡ FELICITACIONES QUERIDA MARUJA!!!!!*

*NO PUEDO SALIR DE MI ASOMBRO ANTE TANTA FORTALEZA: GRAN MADRE Y FORERA. *

*TE MANDO MILES DE ABRAZOS SINCEROS Y MUCHOS BESITOS PARA VICTORIA Y GONZALO (LINDÍSIMOS NOMBRES, ASÌ SE LLAMAN DOS DE MIS HERMANOS, JAJA).*

*CON EL CARIÑO DE SIEMPRE,*
*Fernita  *​


----------



## heidita

Fernita said:


> *BESITOS PARA VICTORIA Heidi (!!) Y GONZALO *​


 ​


----------



## Maruja14

Queridos amigos:

Mil gracias por tantos mensajes alentadores, emociona ver que tanta gente se siente con ganas de felicitarme en un momento tan especial para mí.

No os creáis que no os he hecho caso, es que mis nenes están en el hospital porque tenían demasiada prisa por llegar al mundo y se han adelantado dos meses sobre lo previsto, así que ahora les toca ganar un poco de peso antes de incorporarse a la vida. Así que yo prácticamente vivo allí, espero que podamos volver a casa esta semana que viene y ya estaré de nuevo con vosotros, que os echo mucho de menos.

Como ya habéis dicho algunos, son mellizos, los gemelos son siempre idénticos y no es el caso lógicamente. 

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos de mi parte y de parte de Gonzalo y de Victoria (Heidi). Estoy realmente emocionada.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Dios los Proteja, a viky (heidi) y Gonzo, todo va a salir bien, un abrazo para ti, y a los babys con mucha delicadeza un cariñito especial.....

Benciciones a toda tu familia!!!

Desde Venezuela con mucho cariño
Rosa


----------



## Crescent

Querida Maruja:
Quizás mis felitaciones parecerían un poco extrañosos a usted, ya que no me conoce, pero una amiga mía (y suyo! ) me dijo que buena persona usted es, y por eso he decidido darle la horabuena de mi parte también!!! 
Estoy muy contenta por usted y por sus gemelos y espero que toda vaya muy bien con ellos!!!  


  *!!!!!!!!!!!Felitaciones!!!!!!!!!!!* *
*​


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Usted si es una verdadera Mamasota!

Querida Maruja:
Con cuatro manos más se une usted a la causa. Cuatro manos que harán malabares y tocarán el cielo, porque lo grande produce grandeza, porque el amor produce amor, y porque eso es usted, o lo que dicen de usted. Y como yo a Heidita le creo todo...

Le mando toda la energía para ese par de corazoncitos que cada vez se están poniendo más fuertes.

Muchas felicidades
Beto


----------



## heidita

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Son ellos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

A ver, voto popular: ¿A que se me parece Victoria Heidita? 

¡Victorita Heidi y Gonzalete os saludan!


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Son ellos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A ver, voto popular: ¿A que se me parece Victoria Heidita?
> 
> ¡Victorita Heidi y Gonzalete os saludan!


*¡¡Divinos!!*


----------

